

7 great places to work - benhoyt
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2009/smallbusiness/0906/gallery.best_small_companies.fsb/index.html

======
hellweaver666
Daxko doesn't sound that great to me to be honest, my current employer in the
UK gives me 24 days off a year, and have just agreed to a 14 week sabbatical
after 8 years of employment. I also get pension contributions, Health care and
paid sick leave as standard.

OK, they don't pay for my lunch once a week but I think I can cope with that
;)

~~~
benhoyt
Yeah, a bit the same here in New Zealand (20 days/year is standard). But I
think that would be quite generous by U.S. standards.

